
What Makes the Animation of 'Into the Spider-Verse' So Spectacular – Digg - kposehn
http://digg.com/video/how-into-spider-verse-was-animated
======
codelemur
Might be better to link the youtube video directly. Linked page doesn't offer
much commentary AFAICT.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEXUG_vN540](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEXUG_vN540)

------
dekhn
I'm a huge animation fan and spidey fan, hadn't planned to see this movie but
did anyway and: jaw to the floor. Really amazingly conceived and executed
animation.

